# OOOOOH YEAAAAAA!!



## chippin-in (Jun 2, 2016)

It came in tonite!!
But i cant use it til saturday

I did get it set up tonite and had pulling about -27 and i was happy. Now i just have to keep it under control for 2 days. 
I didn't want to leave my wood in the oven til tonite...that would have been 37 hours so i took it out this morning before work, about 17 hours. Placed it in a plastic bowl. Checked it tonite with moisture meter - 0%. I am ready.
I can fit more than 1 container at a time so maybe i can do 2 colors at a time.

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 2, 2016)

You better be ordering more cactus juice lol. Why can't you do anything until Saturday? The sooner you get it under vacuum, the sooner you can start the soak, meaning the sooner you can wrap it, bake it, and choke on the dust from sanding down your first blank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 2, 2016)

I work tomorrow from 6am-2pm then go back at 6pm-6am


----------



## Brain M (Jun 16, 2016)

I just started and have the same pot. (I have the 3 gallon) it's worked well I think, so far as I believe I have stabilized all the wood I have tried so far...


----------

